# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Si mund te emigroi dikush ne Kanada?

## Leader

Si mund te vij dikush nga Greqia ne Kanada.ne menyre te ligjeshme.

----------


## landleli

Paraqitu vete tek ambasada kanadeze ne Athine dhe kerko formularet e aplikimit si permanent rezident. Merr 2-3 kopje per cdo rast. Pyet edhe per format e tjera te aplikimit: punetor sezonal, student, turizem etj. qe te njihesh me mire me te gjitha format.

Ketu jane faqet elektronike te saj per te marre disa te dhena

http://geo.international.gc.ca/canad...ce/menu-en.asp



Adresa:
4, Ioannou Ghennadiou Street, 115 21 Athens, Greece

Orari: Monday to Friday: 08:00 to 16:00
(consular services available from 8:30 to 12:30 only)

Telefon: 001-613-996-8885

Ka shume mundesi qe hyrja te mos jete e lire por me takim prandaj telefono dhe kerko nje dite takimi.

Fat te mbare

----------


## Leader

Faleminderit landlei.

----------


## ari.ani

sa eshte koha e pritjes per te marre nje nenshtetsi canadaze,dhe cfar normash duhet te plotesohen,me kryesoret.

----------


## Diesel Industry

faqja zyrtare e llotarise kanadeze : 
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/index.asp

----------


## antina

si mund te emigroj ne te zeze ne Kanada se ne te bardhe u pa puna.........

----------


## Patrioti

Gjate muhabeteve qe bej me shoke qe kam ne Europe i them atyre ti lene ato vende muti (vecenarisht ata qe jetojne ne Greqi) dhe te vijne ne Kanada, POR asnjerit nuk ia keshilloj qe te vije ne te zeze. Ve ne rezik gjithato pare dhe kur vjen ne Kanada duhet te fillosh procedurat e azilit. Procedurat jane te gjata dhe avokatet ta masin koken me spango. Gjasat per te fituar azilin jane te vogla dhe vetem nese ke ndonje histori te blinduar me artikuj gazete apo fakte te tjera te forta.
Keshilla ime eshte qe vazhdo e provo sipas procedurave te dhena ne faqen zyrtare se ndryshe nuk ia vlen.

Suksese

----------


## Dorontina

> Gjate muhabeteve qe bej me shoke qe kam ne Europe i them atyre ti lene ato vende muti (vecenarisht ata qe jetojne ne Greqi) dhe te vijne ne Kanada, POR asnjerit nuk ia keshilloj qe te vije ne te zeze. Ve ne rezik gjithato pare dhe kur vjen ne Kanada duhet te fillosh procedurat e azilit. Procedurat jane te gjata dhe avokatet ta masin koken me spango. Gjasat per te fituar azilin jane te vogla dhe vetem nese ke ndonje histori te blinduar me artikuj gazete apo fakte te tjera te forta.
> Keshilla ime eshte qe vazhdo e provo sipas procedurave te dhena ne faqen zyrtare se ndryshe nuk ia vlen.
> 
> Suksese


shum e vertet keshtu asht gjithku...........
dreqnit e kan nji fjalê , nji politik, nji tradheti, nji krim..............

perqudi, shkojn ne vende te ndryshme destabilizojn popuj e ketu i kan procedurat me ta marr shpirtin .....dhe qudi askush se ka kuptu
*
ideja dhe endrra e njeriut paska rrenjet e thella ne tru.............*
me ka ba teper pershtypje nji pedagoke kosovare qe dhjet vite patron asht sherbetore , punon ne te zezen e me ato pare pagun avokatin.............
han me ato qe punon burri.............se kuptoj fare ket enderr te gabuar.........

----------


## tridhjetenjeshi

ne qofte se ke fituar leje qendrimin,dhe jeton nja tre vjet ,per te permbushur kohen e duhur ne dite ,qe kerkohet per nenshtetsi.Po nese ne kete kohe te vjen nje oferte e mire nga shqiperia per te punuar ,dhe kthehesh e punon ne AL ,dhe shkon ne kanada per pushime (dimrore apo verore ) per te pare familjen.
Ndikon kjo ne marrjen e nenshtetsise.Pra njeri nga partneret jeton e punon ne al kurse tjetri jeton ne canada.

----------


## ms13

ne  te zezen  spaska  kurgja   veq me letra  apo ndone   goc me  martu

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Me not zhapke.

----------


## YoUGoTNoGaMe

*Ketu poshte eshte nje aplikacion per te punuar ne Kanada
Ky aplikacion eshte per personat jashte kanadase qe kane deshire te punojne ne Kanada*

Kjo *URL* te jep nje drejtim se si ta mbushesh kete aplikacion
http://="http://www.cic.gc.ca/englis...5487ETOC.asp"]

*Instruction Guide [IMM 5487]*

http://="http://www.cic.gc.ca/englis...es/5487E.PDF"]
http://="http://www.cic.gc.ca/englis...5487ETOC.asp"]e para: eshte qe te jep nje 
shpjegim se c'fare gjerash te duhen dhe se si ta mbushesh kete aplikacion
http://="http://www.cic.gc.ca/englis...IMM1295B.PDF"]e dyta: eshte aplikacioni qe duhet mbushur
http://="http://www.cic.gc.ca/englis...IMM5476E.PDF"]e treta: eshte n.q.se ke deshire qe ta mbushi ndonje agjent
http://="http://www.cic.gc.ca/englis...IMM5409E.PDF"]e katerta: nuk di se si me e perkthyer ket.,po e shkruaj ne anglisht.,*Statutory Declaration of Common-law Union* 
http://="http://www.cic.gc.ca/englis...IMM5488E.PDF"]e pesta: eshte qe ai ke vendosur/plotesuar te gjitha dokumentat

*Visa application photograph specifications*

e gjashta: eshte se c'fare 
madhesie duhen fotot = ju duhen gjashte foto qe te jene bere jo me teper se gjashte muaj perpara., te madhesive--*The frame size must be 35 mm X 45 mm (1 3/8″ X 1 3/4″).*

http://="http://www.cic.gc.ca/englis...ospecs-e.pdf"]

me falni nqse kam ber ndonje perkthim gabim.,un jam vetem perafersuar

edhe pos ju doli aplikacioni parate i merrni mbrapsht.,

----------


## YoUGoTNoGaMe

Nje nga menyrat me te mira per te emigruar ne Kanada.,

Mbasi ta mbushni aplikacionin ,dorezoheni ne *shtetin* ku ndodheni ose dorezoheni ne  ambasaden Kanadeze qe ndodhet ne Tirane .,

*Canadian Embassy in Tirana, Albania - Brigada VIII, Pallati 2, Apt. 1,Tirana, Albania. P.O. Box 47, Tirana, Albania. Tel: (011 355 42) 57275/ 57274/ 58344/ 58345. Fax: (011 355 42) 57273.*

----------


## SKRAPARI

Ne qofte se doni te emigroni nisuni drejt Afrikes se Jugut. Aty jeta eshte shume e bukur dhe eshte e lehte te pajisesh me dokumenta. Ka nje vershim te amerikaneve drejt ketij vendi. 
Ndersa Kanadaja nuk ka pare, plus qe ben shume ftohte.

----------


## YoUGoTNoGaMe

Meqe ky siper sygjeroi Afriken e Jugut .,ja ku keni disa rrugezgjidhje se si mund te vini :ngerdheshje: 

Per te ardhur ne menyre legale ne *AFRIKEN E JUGUT*
thone qe afrika e jugut eshte me e lehte per te marre vize dhe leje qendrimi(nuk e di se skom qene., me tnigjume e kom).,

nejse

Me poshte do te gjeni dy faqe(rrjeti)interneti nga "*South African Department of Home Affairs*"

*Official forms & documents* 

While some of the forms listed here are available for download (Adobe Acrobat format.,http://="http://www.adobe.com/produc...adstep2.html"]), all forms are available at any regional or district office of the Department.

Select a form to download, or choose a category to see only selected forms:  

http://="http://www.home-affairs.gov...?topic=visas"]

http://="http://www.home-affairs.gov...ts/bi-84.pdf"]

----------


## ibiza

pershendetje... thjesht isha i interesuar te dija sa ka shku pazari me shku ne canada(mynyre ilegale apo legale(perfshi ktu dhe martesat)nese ja ka idene kush
flm

----------


## shoku_sar

me duket se vazhdon sistemi i pikeve

----------


## geri891

> Ne qofte se doni te emigroni nisuni drejt Afrikes se Jugut. Aty jeta eshte shume e bukur dhe eshte e lehte te pajisesh me dokumenta. Ka nje vershim te amerikaneve drejt ketij vendi. 
> Ndersa Kanadaja nuk ka pare, plus qe ben shume ftohte.


po aty ne afrik ca do besh, mor pateriot!

----------


## Alti Elezi

> me duket se vazhdon sistemi i pikeve


sisitemi pikeve vazhdon,por me duket se Shqiperia do te hyje ne nje stad tjeter per aplikeme per ne Canada,per shume arsye,Nato,Pa viza ne Eu,dhe Kandidate per Eu,kjo pastaj rrezon shume gjera dhe Albania zhvendoset ne stad tjeter per te marre leje per ne CANAD.

----------


## derjansi

Albos i kishte than ni plak ne tiron qe i kan heq vizat per kanada.

----------

